# Infection 4 months after miscarriage



## SineadJan

Hi, I had a miscarriage 4 months ago. I was 2 month pregnant and didn't know, but that doesn't mean I didn't feel the loss any less. I went to my doctor who said I should miscarry naturally without any problems. I am currently in Africa (4 months after my miscarriage) and I started to get very bad pains in my right abdomen, after and ultrasound the doctor told me I had an infection in my womb and right fallopian tube, on my report letter he recorded my diagnosis as pelvic inflammatory disease. I thought you could only have PID after a STD, but I had an STD check (i've been with my partner a year) 6 months ago and everything was clear. 
I'm wondering if the terminology is just a mix up due to language barriers but I'm very anxious about all of this. I'm taking and antibiotic treatment for the infection at the moment. 
Is it normal to get an infection in your womb and tube after a natural miscarriage if everything does not pass? I would really appreciate some help with this as I am far from home and very worried!

Thanks!


----------



## justwaiting

I don't know hun and I'm sorry your going thru this a loss is hard enough. Hopefully the antibiotics will fix you up. But I don't think there would be a mix up with the diagnosis but in saying that drs do call thing different, we call it a miscarraige they call it an abortion. Check with ur GP and find out what could have caused this. I hope u get this all sorted soon


----------



## SineadJan

Hi thanks for replying to my post, I really appreciate it. I'm sorry for your losses, I hope you are managing ok. I spoke to my Dr at home last night who said it was more likely that my PID was hormonal (i didn't even know this was possible). He said that he would stick with the treatment just to be sure but wouldn't worry too much about it, as PID is usually silent if it is due to an STD infection and it would be unlikely that I would have the rapid onset of symptoms. He said its probs just a communication issue, their terminology for infection after miscarriage. I hope so as I had to tell my boss what was going on so I wouldn't be medically evacuated, this was very embarrassing as you can imagine.
Why couldn't this have happened at home, I've only been out here over a week!


----------



## tu123

Im sorry for your loss. Even if you didnt know you were pregnant at the start it still cuts to the bone:hugs:

PID can happen for all sorts of reasons but it can be hormonal. Poeple with IUDs are at a greater risk of PID because it can mess up the localized hormones.

Thankfully you have got it seen too and have some antibiotics which will help alot. The sooner the better with PID.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachb1987

hey hun,

i has a m/c earlier on in the year and had alot of problems afterwards, including pains in my abdomen. I got advice from my doctor and they explained that it could be PID, and sent me for tests (which it wasnt, i had pains and didnt get my cycles back for 13 weeks but i never found out the cause..they said just one of those things in the end) but anyway, i no that while PID can be caused by a STI, there are other factors that can cause it. i as told it is quite common in women after pregnancy, and when treated when you get your first onset on symptons should clear up pretty quick. there is loads of factsheets on the internet hun if you google it, but dont be worrying about the STI thing, as as far as im aware thats only one of the possible causes. hope your ok :) xxx


----------



## SineadJan

Hi,

Thanks for this, it is a great help to me. Ive only been doing my job out here for 2 weeks and this was the last thing I needed to happen. The pill I am on at the moment is progesterone only, like the IUD and before being on this pill I was using Nuvaring (it is probs what caused the miscarriage, I was 1 month pregnant when I started using it and didnt know!) this is a localised form of contraception like the IUD so I wonder if this contributed to it too. Anyway, I'm taking my antibiotics and just praying that this diagnosis doesn't have any long term effects. 
Sorry to here about your miscarriage Rachb I hope you are ok, I find it amazing that docs can't figure out some of these things, if it was a man's issue they would have figured it out! The doctors here are all male and it is very traditional so they will not speak to me about my diagnosis, which obviously is making me more nervous. Tu123 thanks for all the hugs :)!!x


----------

